# How long to spend in London/Paris with teen



## 3kids4me (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm taking my 13 year old to London and Paris next year.  When I took my oldest at this age, a week in London was good but by the time we got to Scotland, he was bored after a couple of days and ready to head home (we were at the Cameron House).  With my middle child, we spent a week in London and that was about perfect except the last day she was ready not to do too much...we did not go to a second city.

Now it's time for the trip with the third child.  We are taking a day flight on the 22nd of June so will really be starting the trip on the 23rd of June.  The plan is to do both London and Paris.  I have a flight on hold for July 4th (possibly getting back to the US in time for fireworks which is something she wanted to do, but as plane arrives at 6:40 it's really iffy that we will make it home in time).  Or I can just change everything to July 5th and spend an extra day in Paris but I think the trip may be almost getting too long by that point.

Any thoughts on this?  I know we adults can easily spend a week doing things, but teens don't have the same interest level in everything that we do.  She is more interested in Paris, by the way, so we may cut the London segment shorter and spend more time there if necessary.

Thanks!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 20, 2011)

I hosted a number of summer teenage French exchange students for about 3 weeks. Slightly older (ages 16-17), but in a different culture and without their normal peer support system.

The first week is the hardest. It is confusing and different; they are on overload. They are tired due to the time change. Food tastes different. Sights and smells are strange. They like to be passive and entertained; it is never what they expected. Teenagers do not do change well. Plus, they need sleep.

If she wants Paris, then do Paris mostly. Get a big Metro map now. Push pin the big sights. Sit in the cafes. Drink the French style coffees here - so she knows what she is ordering. Have her translate todays purchases into their Euro equalivant. Start her on long walks now around your town (physical shape). Get Match magazine to look at the hair and clothes. Less staring and shock when you are actually travelling with your daughter. 

As for French teenagers, the Paris kids are NOT like the ones who live outside of Paris.  And try to keep her American icons down - sneakers, cheap jeans, baseball caps, tee shirts, shorts ... Plus, she must accessorize her outfits (as do you). 

Planning a good trip with a teenager (without the total family) takes much more effort, IMO. Add in a foreign country, language, food, and then to change countries ==> not times 2 but like times 4 on stress. Preparation is a big plus; more the better.  

Have fun.


----------



## stmartinfan (Aug 20, 2011)

Not knowing your daughter, it's hard to gauge her flexibility for a longer trip.  But we often traveled with our kids that age for 10 days or more when visiting Europe.  We'd generally stay 3-4 days in a major city like Paris or London, and then combine that with some travel, either via car or train, across the countryside. 

When traveling with kids, our approach was never to try to "cram" in all the major sites/museums/historical locations.  We'd pick 1 a day, and enjoy that - with input from the kids about that it was - but leave lots of time for just wandering around, visiting shops, people watching, street performers, sidewalk cafes, boat rides on the Seine, random carnival rides we'd find in parks, etc.  While the major landmarks are important, I think kids are equally interested in how "real" people live, so wondering around grocery stores, shopping at a local mall, riding the city bus, etc., are all even more fascinating.  In Paris, we stayed near the Pompendreau (Can't remember how to spell it!) museum of art.  It's a fascinating building with some interesting displays.  Our kids enjoyed walking through it, but enjoyed just as much watching the local skateboarders who practiced in the adjoining plaza - and seeing the audiences watching them.  

Another favorite experience - renting one of the little wooden model sailboats and piloting it around a fountain in the Tuilleries - along with all the local kids.  

Also, it's easy to forget how much sleep teens need - as much as toddlers - so not pushing them out of bed early every morning helps keep them in a better mood.  Hard to do when you're spending all the money on a trip to Europe, but it's probably a good use of time 

RE: your fireworks question....My kids would never have been able to handle flying back from Europe, arriving at 6:40 p.m. and then trying to spend a couple of hours waiting for/watching fireworks.  And that would be possible only if customs, luggage, etc., were flawless.  Setting that up as a possibility seems to be inviting disappointment for your daughter, who's already going to be tired from the trip.  If fireworks are important, you probably need to return the day earlier.  Or is there another fireworks display near you that's not linked to the 4th that you could plan to see later in the summer?  We have lots of different community festivals near us that do fireworks during their events, so we could see fireworks most weekends.


----------



## 3kids4me (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you for the input about length of stay!


----------



## tlwmkw (Aug 21, 2011)

Does she like Harry Potter?  If so you could look up some of the London locations used in the films and visit them ( I know that the entrance to the ministry of magic is in Whitehall and is easy to find, also Gringotts is based on Australia house)- it is inexpensive and fun to do. Also if Buckingham Palace is open at that time (it may be too early in the season) she might like to see that -this year they have the dress from the recent royal wedding which would interest a 13 year old girl. 

If she likes Paris more then focus on that.  Don't over schedule with a child that age- try to hit the high points but have time to slow down too.  Part of the fun of Paris is just sitting at an outdoor cafe drinking espresso and eating pain au chocolat.  You get the atmosphere of the place and can people watch too.  If you buy one of those eye witness travel books she can pick places that she wants to visit.  

tlwmkw


----------



## Pompey Family (Aug 22, 2011)

Be wary of the prices in Paris at the moment.  We've just come back and it is so expensive at the moment, the most it's ever been for us.  Lunch in a modest cafe/restaurant on a side street cost us approx $85.  That was two meals from the childrens menu (although a foot long baguette filled with sausage is not a childs meal!), a steak and fries, salad nicoise and a small carafe of wine!!

At those prices France has become uneconomical for us for a holiday destination and everyone I've spoken to recently is in agreement.  Even factoring in the price of flights it is more financially sound to travel to the States next year which is what we're going to do.


----------



## Margariet (Aug 22, 2011)

Pompey Family said:


> Be wary of the prices in Paris at the moment.  We've just come back and it is so expensive at the moment, the most it's ever been for us.  Lunch in a modest cafe/restaurant on a side street cost us approx $85.  That was two meals from the childrens menu (although a foot long baguette filled with sausage is not a childs meal!), a steak and fries, salad nicoise and a small carafe of wine!!
> 
> At those prices France has become uneconomical for us for a holiday destination and everyone I've spoken to recently is in agreement.  Even factoring in the price of flights it is more financially sound to travel to the States next year which is what we're going to do.



The times, they are changing ... I still remember how extremely expenisive London used to be for us! And even the US was outrageous expensive. But that was years ago Beware that Paris has even become cheaper last year with the lower taxes on food and drinks in restaurants. I guess you would be shocked when you see the prices in my country! Eating out in Amsterdam would have been much more expensive, I'm afraid.


----------



## sml2181 (Aug 23, 2011)

Margariet said:


> The times, they are changing ... I still remember how extremely expenisive London used to be for us! And even the US was outrageous expensive. But that was years ago Beware that Paris has even become cheaper last year with the lower taxes on food and drinks in restaurants. I guess you would be shocked when you see the prices in my country! Eating out in Amsterdam would have been much more expensive, I'm afraid.



Totally agree! Not to mention the parking costs...


----------

